# créer un réseau entre un iMac 333 et un Mac Pro early 2008 ?



## b.com1 (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je souhaite relier par ethernet un ancien 333 (sous 9.2.2), et mon mac pro (snow leopard), mais... ça ne semble pas si simple, et je ne suis pas assez technicien pour m'en sortir seul : pouvez-vous me donner, si cela est faisable bien sûr, le process précis pour y parvenir ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2010)

Il faut activer le TCP-IP sur l'iMac, et AppleTalk sur le Mac Pro. Activer aussi le partage de fichier sur la machine qui sera "distante", ou sur les deux, mais d'expérience, ça fonctionne très mal, du temps où j'étais encore en ethernet, j'ai toujours eu des galères avec ce genre de réseau.


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2010)

Il faut que les deux Mac soit sur le même réseau.

L'idéal pour plus de facilités c'est d'avoir des adresses IP fixes sur les Mac. 
   Dans OsX : préférences système/réseaux/avancé/tcp.ip/dhcp avec adresse manuelle (là faut que t'ais bien noté tout ce que tu vois quand c'est en dhcp)
   Dans Os9 : tableaux de bord/tcp.ip/manuellement (là faut que t'ais bien noté tout ce que tu vois quand c'est en dhcp)

Dans Os9 encore : TdB/partage de fichiers/mettre un nom à l'ordi et un mot de passe (à noter) et activer le partage de fichiers

Après dans OSX pomme"k" et mettre l'adresse de l'iMac (genre 192.168.1.2)
mettre le nom donné dans Os9 et le MdP

Pour avoir accès au disque d'OsX depuis Os9 : sélecteur/appleshare/adresse IP du serveur (l'adresse du Mac en OsX genre 192.168.1.1) et le nom et mot de passe de ta session.


----------



## b.com1 (8 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour votre aide, mais je fais à nouveau appel à vous car cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'ai dû zapper quelque chose...

Pour bien être certain des manip, je précise que sur le Mac Pro, j'ai 2 connexions ethernet :
- la 1, branchée à ma box : je n'y touche pas ;
- la 2, reliée à mon iMac 333 sous 9.2.2 pour tenter d'y accéder.


1) "Dans OsX : préférences système/réseaux/avancé/tcp.ip/dhcp avec adresse manuelle" :

Et comme IP manuelle, je rentre bien celle du Mac Pro (c'est donc la même que celle en ethernet 1) ?


2) "Dans Os9 : tableaux de bord/tcp.ip/manuellement" :

Et là, c'est bien l'IP du 333 que je rentre ?


3) "Après dans OSX pomme"k" et mettre l'adresse de l'iMac (genre 192.168.1.2) mettre le nom donné dans Os9 et le MdP" :

C'est ce que j'ai fait, une fenêtre "connexion au serveur" s'ouvre donc : j'y rentre l'IP du 333.
Celle-ci s'auto-complète par "afp:// (IP du 333)", mais je ne peux pas entrer de nom ni mdp car le choix ne m'est pas proposé...
Et quand je tente de me connecter, au bout d'un moment une fenêtre s'ouvre : "échec de la connexion, il se peut que le serveur (IP du 333) n'existe pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou l'IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayez"...
Bon, j'ai quand même vérifié à tout hasard que le cable éthernet était ok : il est bien activé car signalé connecté dans les "infos système" du 9.2.2, et sur le Mac Pro l'éthernet 2 est connecté et actif.


4) " Pour avoir accès au disque d'OsX depuis Os9 : sélecteur/appleshare/adresse IP du serveur (l'adresse du Mac en OsX genre 192.168.1.1) et le nom et mot de passe de ta session" :
une fenêtre s'ouvre quand je veux enregistrer l'IP du Mc Pro : "le serveur ne répond pas, recommencez"...


Bref, j'ai dû rater quelquechose...


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2010)

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait deux ports ethernet ! :rose:
Bah, alors c'est plus simple 
En OsX par ex :192.168.1.5 masque 255.255.255.0 et c'est tout
Mac Os9 192.168.1.6 masque 255.255.255.0
Ca pré-suppose que le partage de fichiers soit activé sur les deux Mac bien sûr.


----------



## b.com1 (8 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait deux ports ethernet ! :rose:
> Bah, alors c'est plus simple
> En OsX par ex :192.168.1.5 masque 255.255.255.0 et c'est tout
> Mac Os9 192.168.1.6 masque 255.255.255.0
> Ca pré-suppose que le partage de fichiers soit activé sur les deux Mac bien sûr.



- Je peux inventer et entrer le n° d'IP que je veux ? (question sûrement stupide... mais bon, le plus stupide serait de ne pas la poser puisque je n'y connais pas grand chose)

- Quand j'active le partage de fichiers sur le Mac Pro, il s'affiche "d'autres utilisateurs peuvent accéder aux dossiers partagés (...) à afp:// + un n° IP qu'il donne" : c'est cet IP que je dois finalement entrer dans le 333 ???

Et sur le Mac Pro j'ai un message "échec de la connexion : il n'y a aucun partage disponible ou vous n'êtes pas autorisé à y accéder sur le serveur (IP que j'ai entré dans le 333)".

Désolé.......


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2010)

Je crois que tu peux rentrer 4 séries de nombres compris entre 0 et 256 et séparés par des ponts.
Mais essaie simplement avec les chiffres indiqués pour voir&#8230;

ah oui, encore une chose.
Pour que le Mac en Os9 soit accessible, il faut cocher "autoriser les connexions TCP/IP au partage de fichiers" et il faut aussi partager le disque(s) dur(s) : clic sur le disque/pomme-i/partage : partager cet élément et son contenu.


----------



## Langellier (9 Novembre 2010)

J'ai réalisé, en tâtonnant, un réseau entre plusieurs macs sous 9 et X qui fonctionne. (Uniquement avec des os X c'est plus facile). 
Le réseau est plus stable quand on attribue une adresse IP manuellement à chaque poste. En automatique j'ai cru comprendre que l'ordre d'allumage des ordis avait de l'importance (?).
On m'a dit que 10.6 n'avait plus d'appletalk, mais peut-être dis-je des bêtises.
J'ai remarqué que type de câble RJ45 droit ou croisé avait son importance. S'il s'agit uniquement de relier deux ordinateurs sans passer par un hub ou un routeur il faut un croisé. Si on utilise une box il faut des câbles droits. 
Si cela peut servir voici le schéma de mon réseau. 
NB : J'ai mis un câble firewire car la carte ethernet d'un de mes ordinateurs a été grillée par l'orage.
Je ne suis pas un expert, il se peut que dans mon explication il y ait des inexactitudes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que type de câble RJ45 droit ou croisé avait son importance. S'il s'agit uniquement de relier deux ordinateurs sans passer par un hub ou un routeur il faut un croisé. Si on utilise une box il faut des câbles droits.



Ceci concerne seulement des machines un peu anciennes, (toutes les machines en 10 base T, et les plus anciennes en 100 base T, en gros jusqu'aux G3), à partir des G4, et pour les derniers iBook G3 sans doute, les cartes ethernet des machines savent détecter le type de câble, et croiser ou décroiser au besoin. Pour la livebox, je ne sais pas, mais les Freebox aussi savent croiser/décroiser selon le besoin. 

Pour un câble, il suffit que la carte ethernet située à une seule de ses extrémités sache croiser/décroiser pour que ça fonctionne, quoi qu'il y ait à l'autre bout du câble !


----------



## b.com1 (10 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour votre aide  : cela fonctionne enfin.
Méthode utilisée = celle de "invité" 
(je cite : "En OsX par ex :192.168.1.5 masque 255.255.255.0 ; Mac Os9 192.168.1.6 masque 255.255.255.0
et partage de fichiers activé sur les deux Mac").
En fait, je n'avais pas été jusqu'au bout du partage sur Os 9 : partage de fichiers / éléments partagés / autorisations / utilisateurs & groupes : autoriser le Mac Pro
Et c'est tout....


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2010)

C'est cool 
C'est vrai qu'avec Os9 c'est un peu compliqué puisque les réglages sont à faire à des endroits très différents


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'est cool
> C'est vrai qu'avec Os9 c'est un peu compliqué puisque les réglages sont à faire à des endroits très différents



Ce qui est compliqué, dans un réseau mixte OS 9/X, c'est la stabilité de la liaison. D'une manière général, pour les fichiers d'une taille un peu conséquente, il est plus facile de passer par une clé USB ou un disque externe, tant le transfert (je parle là d'expériences en ethernet) est laborieux.


----------



## claude72 (10 Novembre 2010)

Tu me surprends !!! ... je transfère quotidiennement des fichiers entre mon G4 "internet" sous OS 9.2.2 et mon MacPro "PAO" sous OS 10.4, les 2 reliés par un hub Ethernet 100 et un réseau TCP/IP avec des adresses fixes, et je n'ai jamais (ou pas encore ?) eu de souci, même avec des fichiers dépassant les 100 Mo ???


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2010)

Ah ?
Moi je n'ai jamais eu de soucis Les deux ordis sont branchés en direct sur la Fbx Adsl. C'est peut être pour ça. 
Je n'ai jamais testé, ah si une fois, le branchement direct entre deux ordis.
Mais en réseau direct sur la Fbx, j'ai plusieurs fois transféré tout le disque dur du Starmax (entre 6 et 7Go) soit sur le DDI du Mini soit sur un DDE FW sans avoir de plantage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ah ?
> Moi je n'ai jamais eu de soucis&#8230; Les deux ordis sont branchés en direct sur la Fbx Adsl. C'est peut être pour ça.
> Je n'ai jamais testé, ah si une fois, le branchement direct entre deux ordis.
> Mais en réseau direct sur la Fbx, j'ai plusieurs fois transféré tout le disque dur du Starmax (entre 6 et 7Go) soit sur le DDI du Mini soit sur un DDE FW sans avoir de plantage.



Ah mais chez moi aussi, ils étaient branchés via la Freebox, depuis 2004, tous les ordis de la maison sont toujours passé par la Freebox en mode routeur, en ethernet du temps de la v4, puis en WiFi depuis l'arrivée de la v5 ! 

Par contre, je n'ai jamais connu de plantages, juste des "freeze" de transmission, il passait 1 ou deux, voire 4 ou 8 Mo, puis plus rien, et ça n'était pas tout le temps, quelques fois, ça passait (mais pas souvent quand même) et uniquement lors de transmissions (que ce soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre) entre une machine sous 9.2.2 et une sous X (X2 puis X3, à l'époque) Par contre, en démarrant la même machine (un PB G3 WallStreet à 266 Mhz) sous OS X, là, aucun problème, c'était donc bien un problème "logiciel", et non "matériel".


----------



## claude72 (11 Novembre 2010)

Depuis que j'ai internet je sépare les ordinateurs : 1 pour la PAO et 1 pour internet, et j'ai eu mon premier Mac sous OS X en 2003... ça fait donc 7 ans et demi que je transfère des fichiers entre X et 9 et réciproquement et je n'ai jamais eu de "freeze"...
Du Mac "internet" sous 9 vers le Mac "PAO" sous X, ce sont des fichiers de toutes les tailles (de 50 Ko à 250 Mo environ) et de X vers 9 ce sont seulement des petits fichiers PDF de BàT de 2 ou 3 Mo maximum.

J'ai commencé en AppleTalk avec un G4 FW800 sous 10.2 connecté à un PowerMac 7300 sous 8.6...
- puis 10.3 <> 9.1 (en passant par 10.2<>9.1 ou 10.3<>8.6... je ne me souviens plus)
- puis 10.3 <> 9.22,
- ensuite j'ai remplacé le 7300 par un G4 QuickSilver toujours sous 9.22,
- et pour finir j'ai remplacé le G4 FW800 par un MacPro sous 10.4, ce qui m'a obligé à passer en TCP/IP.

En parallèle des transferts de fichiers entre le poste "internet" et le poste "PAO", j'ai d'abord eu 1 RIP, puis 2 RIP installés sur des PowerMac 8200 et/ou 7300 sous OS 8.6, RIPs auxquels j'envoyais depuis le FW800 des fichiers PostScript de flashage allant de quelques mégas à plus de 1 Go... ensuite j'ai ajouté un 3e RIP sur un PC sous Windôbe 2000 Server.

Là encore, le passage au MacPro sous 10.4 m'a obligé à abandonner l'AppleTalk au profit du TCP/IP et donc à upgrader mes 2 RIP sous Mac de 8.6 à 9.1...

... et je ne sais plus à quel moment j'ai remplacé les 2 PM7300 par 2 G3 blanc/bleu, toujours sous OS 9.1...

Dans tous les cas, le partage de fichier n'est activé que sur les Mac sous OS 9 (et sur le PC) et c'est le Mac sous OS X qui me sert pour prendre ou déposer des fichiers sur les autres Mac sous OS 9 et le PC...
... et en plus 7 ans d'utilisation quotidienne, je n'ai jamais eu de "freeze" lors de transmissions de fichiers !!!

(le seul cas où ça ne fonctionnait pas, c'était quand j'essayais d'ouvrir sur le G4 FW800 un fichier .zip qui était sur le disque-dur réseau du PM7300 : si par malheur je double-cliquais sur le .zip avant de l'avoir copié, ça lançait Stuff-it expander sur le G4 pour décompresser un fichier qui était sur le PM7300 et là le réseau plantait systématiquement !)


En revanche, j'ai quand-même un petit problème : quand le MacPro est connecté à un des RIP, que ce soit le PC ou l'un des G3, il ne peut alors plus se connecter aux 2 autres... en fait, ça fait comme si il se trompait d'adresse et confondait la connexion que je demande avec celle qui est déjà établie !!! (et je suis sûr que les adresses TCP/IP sont différentes)


----------

